# Eheim 2260 Media



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

So, I am restarting my 2260. It has been off for over 3 years with a big bag of media inside. (Eheim substrat pro, seachem matri bio, the eheim mech stuff, eheim green grass looking stuff, and the filter pad)...I figured I should just toss all that right? Or is stuff resusable? I thought starting fresh would be best, but if not that could save some dollars.

So I bought a 20L bucket of seachem matrix bio media, I have 2L of the eheim grass looking stuff, I have 3L of unopened eheim mech stuff, and I ordered 2L of eheim synthetic polish pad. Is this decent for housing one 13" black diamond rhom?

Tank is 180 gallons, it'll have two 300 watt heaters on both ends of the tank. My Eheim 2260 with the above mentioned media. (Probably only 10L of the matrix bio) and a healthy size powerhead.

Any Input is appreciated


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would wash out some of the old media... anything that wont deteriorate like sponges should be fine.

Filter should be fine for one rhom depending on water change schedule and feeding.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

So should I cancel the order of 20L matrix media? It was 120 bucks. I have a good amount in the old bad of media, but again, I was gunna just toss the whole thing. It was media that was involved in bad water..my fish caught disease....don't want my rhom to get something ya know?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

cancel it, if it has sat for an extended time it will be fine... washing it in tap water will kill most things.

I would just go to the dollar store and get a bunch of soap free scrubbies, stuff the canister full and use a filter floss or something on the top.










As I said before, a sump is the way to go but with one fish a canister should be fine if you keep up on water changes and feeding


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Forgive me if I seem surprised at this...but Ur saying I should just reuse my 3yr old stale media that sat in a garage? So that stuff doesn't go "bad"...basically once u buy the stuff, you can use it for life? That just seems odd to me but I have no idea.

So if it was you, would you just use the 5-8 liters of the old bio media, the old eheim sub pro, and eheim mech and add those dollar store sponges?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Any plastic, ceramic, rocks etc will never go bad... things like filter floss, sponges, bags etc will deteriorate. Wash the crap out of it, maybe even soak it in water for a few days and good to go.

yeah, that will work fine


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok thanks. You think if I skipped the sponges, I'd still be ok? I just feel weird using that. I'm not up to date on tricks of the trade like experienced fish keepers may be...but I read stuff saying if it is not meant for an aquarium, don't use it. But if it's 100% safe and beneficial, I'll use them.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey, do you think I can use my emperor 400 filter pads in my Eheim 2260? I was thinking of putting the mech on bottom, then on top of that 2L of ehfifix, on top of that 8l of seachem matrix mixed with eheim sub pro, then I was thinking of putting 2 of my blue padded emperor 400 pads on top (it's got the carbon in it and figured it would be a plus for crystal water and extra filtering on the blue side)....then on top of it all, 2L of ehfisynth....

Would that work?

Still not sure about the scrubbies....


----------

